# Male French Lops - 6 months - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

3x male French Lops. 6 months old. Arrived into rescue due to accidental breeding.
Castrated and vaccinated. 
These boys need space and a minimum free run bunny shed, ideally with an attached run.
They are not fully grown yet! 
They would like to find a home as either a pair, trio or one boy to paired with a resident spayed female. 
Easy to handle and very people friendly.

There is a minimum adoption fee of £40 a rabbit to go towards their vet costs.

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

One of our baby French Lops found a new home at the weekend, as a house rabbit with two other rabbits that he will be bonded with.
We have three left now who need home/s.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

3 boys left looking for homes


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rehomed as a trio so they are all now in new homes


----------

